# Level Up (A5E) State of the Archetypes - Jan 6, 23



## xiphumor (Friday at 1:48 PM)

With the release of GPG 11, Berserkers receive their first GPG archetype since GPG 1 (Hopefully we’ll get more than one every ten editions going forward). Meanwhile, Fighters hit the 12 benchmark, and alongside Warlocks are now tied with Marshals for the most GPG archetypes.


----------

